# Brittany Ferries



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Is it just me or does anyone else think Brittany Ferries have the crummiest loading arrangements of all - especially on the Plymouth-Roscoff route? I've been crossing the channel most years for around 30-odd years, initially driving Bedford CF conversions and a VW Dormobile, then cars with trailer tents, then cars solo, and now a Hymer motorhome. With P & O, Stena Sealink as was, Hoverspeed, Sally Lines (remember them?), loading is/was pretty straightforward, but every time we've used BF, we've always been among the last to be loaded - whatever the vehicle - and by some ingenious French means, never the first off. As my wife is one of those who likes to be early for ferries (I mean really early!), this is frustrating...

The media always gives them glowing reviews (presumably because of their free meals, free cabins etc etc) - but for non-media types, how does one get to the front of the loading queue?[align=justify]


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*First on & Off*

I have often been first on & first off on most ferries I used. Just get onto a motorbike with baggage trailer :wink: 
It works for me. 8)


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We were early to Plymouth for the Santander crossing, yet went on lateish although it wasn't a problem as the people watching was fun. 

I have never understood the logic of the loaders. My van is slightly under 2m and there were cars in our lane, but they still kept us back. The best bit was this huge US RV next to us. I could see and smell them cooking up a lunch and then they were called on, but so busy in the kitchen, they couldn't hear the calls or the knocking. Then when they moved through and later we did, there they were parked alongside the ramp and we sailed past them. Apparently the loaders didn't quite know what to do with them, as I spoke to the driver on board. 

As far as the ship itself, you can't beat them for comfort, facilities and food.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I am just surprised anyone can afford Brittany Ferries.

Even living in Devon, Dover is a far better option. Hate being ripped off.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I,m with you there GROUCH!!!

I live on the Isle of Wight and every trip abroad obviously involves a ferry crossing to the mainland first. We usually cross to Portsmouth and then head up the M275 straight past the Continental Ferry Port !!! We simply cannot afford their prices and believe me I have costed the whole Pompey to Cherbourg/Caen/St.Malo versus driving to Dover then Ferry to Calais and then long drive from Calais to mid/west France. The latter always comes out on top. Its infuriating, especially as when I,m out walking the dog on Sandown beach I often see the ferries coming in/going out. 

Caulkhead


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*ferries*

hi caulkhead
condor ferries are doing a sunday crossing pompey to cherborg 55 pound for a trigano tribute and 2 adults .at this price its better than dover for the west of france.

regards t.c.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Must come back on this one as, although my initial beef was about loading times, the sheer cost of travelling BF is frightening. Such is the nature of successful monopolies (Which BF are on western channel routes - owning Condor too). This is partly why we find their seemingly haphazard loading so frustrating. I too worked out that return travel from Cornwall to Dover plus from Calais to Brittany is considerably cheaper (about £100) than a return Plymouth-Roscoff trip. Why do I do it? The trip to Dover is not the world's most pleasurable drive, and, of course it uses up valuable time when one could be enjoying more relaxing routes in Europe - maybe not so important for retirees (I'm one, but the boss isn't). However, for destinations not in or crossing western France, Dover wins every time.

Great to learn of the Condor fares. Although Pompey is still almost a 500-mile round trip, it's better than Dover in that respect.

Terry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferries Brittany*

Hello there,

Only ever used them once and that was 15 years ago, Plymouth to Roscoff. What has stopped me is A Price and B we no longer go to Brittanty and as we live in Manchester there is little in the trip to either Dover or Plymouth.

However, my sister has moved to Brittany and I have noticed that Campingcheques are offering some more reasonable prices with BF.

Does anyone know the cheapest route / crossing for a 7m van with BF?

Trev


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*Condor cheaper?*



> "Condor ferries are doing a sunday crossing pompey to cherborg 55 pound for a trigano tribute and 2 adults .at this price its better than dover for the west of france. " Pianosonic
> 
> Just checked Condor website. This ferry and offer was from 15 July to 9 September only so I've missed it.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Our round trip, return via Caen/Pompey was about £530 for our 2 berth campervan, but we wanted to get to Spain quickly and cut the driving. It is a simply superb crossing, although we did have sea like a millpond for the whole 20 hours. Its like a cruise to start the holiday.


----------

